# Solved: DC Upgradation from Server 2003R2 Standard to 2008 Enterprise



## yadhutony (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

We have a Domain controller in server 2008 Enterprise and Additional DC in server 2003 R2. Now I need to upgrade Additional Domain controller to Server 2008 Enterprise and raise the domain functional level to 2008. The DC is running with Active Directory, DNS and DHCP. The server is installed in VMware ESXi 4.0. Please guide me to carry out the upgradation. Also I want to know about the possible risk of in-place upgradation, if any.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## yadhutony (Sep 21, 2012)

I tried to do the upgrade and it became a success. Here are the steps that i have taken before upgrade. 
1.Server hardware was checked for compatibility with the Microsoft Assessment & Planning Toolkit 
2.Software compatibility was tested. 
3.All non-Microsoft applications were disabled with msconfig and DFS service was disabled. 
4.Hardware has been checked for faults including tests with chkdsk,diskpart, netdiag, dcdiag, and defragmenting the disks.
5.Forest and domain has been prepared using adprep /forestprep & adprep /domainprep.
Even though it became a success I won't recommend the in-place upgrade because of its potential risk.


----------

